# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Pijn onder de borsten

## louis de ru

Ik heb 's avonds regelmatig pijn onder de borsten waarbij ook wat rugpijn, wat kan dat zijn?

----------


## Janneke

Hoi Louis, heb je hier het antwoord nog op gevonden?

----------

